# What RC system for LGB 2019s mogul



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I picked up a really clean old LGB 2019s mogul today. Since I am dead rail, onboard battery power is needed. I am not a huge fan of sound, so I am not totaly heart broken to yank the early LGB sound out. I probably will not put sound back in either. Up till now my engines have all been just a toggle switch to turn them on. Debating on putting an actual basic control setup in the mogul with the ablity to put sound later. I am just in the planning stage, lack any funds for such control system just yet. I am going to see what the mogul does once the sound is gone, with a 7.2vt battery in the boiler where the weight is now. My little starter set 2-4-0 will run for hours on such a set up. However if I go RC, I am drawn to the RCS set up right now with an eye to also upgrade my Frank S live steamer from its old stick radio to a small handheld controler from the same company. Thinking maybe I can get one controler to operate both LGB engines. Mike


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike.
Thanks for an interest in RCS.
The lowest cost way of going battery R/C and using the same TX hand piece for a Live Steam loco, is with the TX-1. That has 2 x Digital Proportional channels and one full movement channel using a push-button.
There are two knobs with centre click detents. One is for the Johnson bar the larger one is for the steam regulator. 

If your old R/C is Spektrum DSM2 compatible you can use the old RX. If not you will also need a new 2.4 GHz Rx. The Rx102-1 is ideal. Same servo(s) and switch/battery.

For battery R/C you would use the Large knob for a centre OFF control ESC such as the VIPER-10-15 up to 15 volts. That ESC does not have any sound triggers or lighting outputs but they can be added later. Also needs an RX such as the Rx102-1.
The small knob on the TX-1 hand piece can control 2 x sound triggers. The # 2-W-S simply plugs into Ch # 3 on the RX. Ch # 5 (the red pushbutton) could easily operate Kadee servo uncoupling. The Kadee simply plugs into Ch # 5.

Most of the RCS Tx handpiece's with odd numbers are much the same as the TX-1 but have more operating channels.

You can bind as many Rx's (ie locos) to one TX hand piece as you wish.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB mogul and 2-4-0 use the same motor, only difference is the length of the shaft.
Both have idler gears but these are not the same teeth count so the speed of each will be a little different.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Tony, my plan is to RC the mogul and replace the controler in my Frank S next spring. For now I have the mogul set up with toggle switch to onboard battery (7.2vt 5000 mah Nimh) I use the same in my 2-4-0 and it has an nice steady speed that is perfect for small shortline railway. The 2-4-0 goes for over 5 hours on a charge. The factory LGB bulbs work great at that voltage, the motor draw puts the voltage in the happy zone for the lamps. It also drives the flickering fire box board in the mogul nicely. Mogul is on the charger now, will do an endurance run in a bit to see how long the battery lasts since a mogul binds a bit more in the R1 curves than the little 2-4-0 does. Mike


----------

